# Kurbel/innenlagerfrage meta sx 2012



## Djingis (5. Mai 2015)

mahlzeit,

steinigt mich nicht, aber ich habe folgendes Problem:

Mein Meta sx aus 2012 braucht neue kurbeln. Ich weiss das ich n pressfit innenlager habe, aber was zur Hölle bitte für n Kurbelstandart? GXP?BB30?
Im Techbook steh was von BB92, was allerdings in keinen Kontext mit irgendwelchen Kurbeln bekomme.
Kann mir da mal jemand helfen?
Ich hätte auch gerne ziemliche leichte Kurbeln. und zweifach sollte es sein....

unwissende grüße


----------



## DocThrasher (6. Mai 2015)

Hi,

z.B. https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...41B-Hollowtech-II-Pressfit-41x86-5-mm-p34091/

*Kompatibilität:*
alle Hollowtech II und 2-Piece Kurbelgarnituren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Djingis (7. Mai 2015)

jo danke, der commencal webstore hat sich email mässig auch geührt und das problem gelöst


----------

